# Ubisoft plant nur noch "unendliche" Spiele



## Darkmoon76 (4. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ubisoft plant nur noch "unendliche" Spiele* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Ubisoft plant nur noch "unendliche" Spiele*


----------



## Subarzer (4. Juli 2018)

Ich mag gute Singlespieler Spiele. Und war von ubi positiv begeistert, dass sie die Assassins Creed Reihe so verändert haben. Mal sehn, was das werden soll...


----------



## Cataton (4. Juli 2018)

ich bin froh wenn ich überhaupt mal eines bis zum Ende spiele da mir jedes Spiel irgendwann zum Halse hängt. Spiele mit kurzer Dauer 20Stunden schaffe ich aber alles was dann drüber geht ist nicht so meins. Also von mir bekommt Ubisoft dann eben gar nix mehr.


----------



## Hjorgar (4. Juli 2018)

Ich bin da zwiegespalten. Einerseits liebe ich es wirklich, viel Zeit in meinen Paralleluniversen zu verbringen. Aber andererseits kommt auch irgendwann der Punkt, wo ich zum Ende kommen möchte und es ärgert mich, wenn ich das nicht schaffe. The Witcher 3 habe ich irgendwann tatsächlich konzentriert durchgespielt, um es zu Ende zu bringen. Fallout 4 wartet noch immer darauf.
Da ich an Singleplayerspielen gute Geschichten liebe und es mag, wenn diese irgendwann aufgelöst werden, würde ich es bevorzugen, wenn sie nicht unendlich laufen.
Für die Spieleindustrie, die an uns ja Geld verdienen wollen, ist das Auslutschen bis zum Schluss natürlich verlockend. Glaube aber nicht, dass sie mit Blick auf Gewinnmaximierung solch hohes Niveau auf Dauer halten werden, um uns Jahre in einem Spiel zu halten.


----------



## Malifurion (4. Juli 2018)

Sind die nicht mal in der Lage eine Geschichte vernünftig von Anfang bis Ende zu erzählen?


----------



## LOX-TT (4. Juli 2018)

Wenn unendlich heißt, ich kann nach Story-Ende noch sehr viel Zeug in der Open-World machen, dann finde ich das gut. Aber es soll schon weiterhin ne Hauptstory samt Nachspann bei Abschluss dieser geben.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (4. Juli 2018)

Da muss ich mir doch nur Wildlands anschauen...
Das Spiel ist durch und gut ist, aber dann wird da eine Season eingebaut mit ganz tollen und exklusiven Skins, völlig bescheuerte Aufgaben, ein PVP-Modus der des Namens kaum würdig ist usw.

Ich bleibe da eher skeptisch und hoffe eher, dass diese Idee scheitert.
Der Gedanke funktioniert nur bei Online-Titeln, die auch Jahre danach noch von einer markanten Spielerzahl gespielt wird.

Wildlands wird von den wenigsten wohl noch mal angeschaut und das wird bei anderen Spielen auch nicht anders sein. Es sind SP-Spieler und dabei sollte es besser bleiben. Auf Dauer macht man sich sonst eher selbst kaputt damit.
Nur weil es bei GTAV klappt, bedeutet es nicht, dass es mit jedem hingeschleuderten Spiel danach auch funktioniert.


----------



## 1xok (4. Juli 2018)

Ubi haut ein Game nach dem anderen raus. Gekauft habe ich mir davon bis jetzt noch keines. Spiele lieber CSGO und GTA V. Die sind mir unendlich genug und Rockstar und Valve stecken viel Liebe und Hirnschmalz in ihre Spiele. Von Ubisoft denke ich manchmal, dass sie genauso gut mit Schweinehälften oder Cryptowährungen handeln könnten. Wenn ich mir YouTube-Videos von Ghost Recon Wildlands anschaue, reizt mich das null. Es ist wie GTA V, nur ein kleines bisschen schlechter und irgendwie leerer. Ubis Spielen fehlt einfach die Authentizität.  Es sind oft Klone bekannter Marken. Auch Rainbow Six Siege ist sicher kein schlechtes Spiel, aber irgendwie, tja, irgendwie halt irgendwie nicht das Orginal und irgendwie eine casual Version von CS. Man kann sich schlecht vorstellen, dass Neymar eines seiner Tore mit einer Geste aus  Rainbow Six Siege feiert. Da könnte er gleich den Fortnite Tanz aufführen. 

Na ja. Was ich einfach sagen will: Ubi macht immer nur Dinge nach. Das machen sie sicherlich nicht schlecht, aber es sind letztlich nur Kopien denen irgendetwas fehlt. Vielleicht eine eigene Seele.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2018)

Ich möchte von einem typischen Singleplayerspiel eine abgeschlossene Story, die man in ich sag mal 20-30h durchspielen kann, auch wenn man einige Nebenquests macht. Mehr wäre mir zu viel, da bleiben viele Spiele auf der Strecke - aber es darf gerne mit vielen Nebenquests auch eine Spielzeit von 100h und mehr zusammenkommen, und von mir aus "darf" das Spiel auch nach Spielende dann mit neuen Mini-Stories/Missionen aufwarten, oder per Zusatzinhalt um eine Fortsetzung oder eine neue Handlung bereichert werden. zB sagen wir mal Ghost Recon: Wildlands, wo man ja ein großes Drogenkartell zerschlägt und am Ende den Oberboss besiegt. Da ist eigentlich Ende, aber es könnte dann weitergehen mit Nebenquests, in denen man noch kleine Brandherde ausmerzt, und durch neue Spielinhalte kommt nach einer Weile eine neues Kartell ins Spiel, das sich "heimlich" etwas aufgebaut hat und das zum neuen Gegner mutiert. 

Es muss aber IMHO so sein, dass die Spielstory auch dann, wenn die Macher doch keine neuen Inhalte mehr planen, vom Spieler als "abgeschlossen" empfunden wird, man also die Anfangs genannte Hauptaufgabe erfüllt hat.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Juli 2018)

Da kommt dann jedes Jahr ein neuer Season Pass und man muss immer wieder bezahlen. Naja, wer's braucht. Ich jedenfalls nicht. Mir sind die großen Ubisoftspiele einfach zu austauschbar um sie ewig zu spielen. Ich spiel die Kampagne einmal durch und fertig.

Mir z.b. ist da schöne Modunterstützung viel lieber.


----------



## Worrel (4. Juli 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da kommt dann jedes Jahr ein neuer Season Pass und man muss immer wieder bezahlen. Naja, wer's braucht. Ich jedenfalls nicht. Mir sind die großen Ubisoftspiele einfach zu austauschbar um sie ewig zu spielen. Ich spiel die Kampagne einmal durch und fertig.


Naja, wo ist da jetzt groß der Unterschied, ob du für _"Assassin's Creed Season Pass 2018" _oder _"Assassin's Creed Odyssey" _Geld ausgibst?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Naja, wo ist da jetzt groß der Unterschied, ob du für _"Assassin's Creed Season Pass 2018" _oder _"Assassin's Creed Odyssey" _Geld ausgibst?


 Die Frage ist, ob der Season Pass einfach nur neue Missionen im alten Ambiente bietet oder ob es etwas "ganz anderes" ist. Wenn es zB ein anderes Zeitalter oder eine andere Region/Stadt/Klimazone mit neuen Missionen oder völlig neue Charaktere&Story sind, dann spielt es in der Tat keine große Rolle, ob man nun einen Season Pass oder ein AddOn oder ein eigenes neues Spiel kauft. Bedingung allerdings: die Grafik müsste sich anpassen. Nach zB 4 Jahren würde ich dann zumindest optional eine merkbar bessere Grafik als 4 Jahre zuvor erwarten.


----------



## Jakkelien (4. Juli 2018)

Ubisoft sind meisterhafte Weltenbauer. Da kann ich schon verstehen dass man diese Welten nicht gleich wieder einmotten will.
Doch Ubisoft sind keine guten Weltenfüller. Eine Tonne an Beschäftigungaufgaben über die Map kippen, ist einfach nur witzlos.
Aus meinen Augen daher eine unschöne Entwicklung. Warum nicht einfach mal fantastische KLEINE Welten bauen? Durch die Verdichtung bräuchte es dann auch keine larifari-Aufgaben mehr.


----------



## OField (4. Juli 2018)

Fatal und dumm von Ubisoft.


----------



## hawkytonk (5. Juli 2018)

Keine gute Idee. Jedenfalls ausgehend von Spielen, welche auch Handlung vermitteln wollen oder zumindest von dieser abhängig sind (als Rahmen für das Spiel). Bei solch einer Art von Spiel verhält es sich wie mit einem guten Buch: Während man es genießt/man 'mitten drin ist', möchte man nicht, dass es so schnell endet. Andererseits steuert man aber auch freudig auf das Ende zu, da man die Handlung ja abschließen will. Sobald dann das Ende erreicht ist, ist man dann froh, aber auch wiederum etwas traurig. 

Nimmt man dem ganzen nun das Ende, nimmt man dem Spiel auch den Reiz. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass ein Spiel mit Handlung ohne vernünftigen Handlungsbogen (und dazu zählt nun mal auch der Mittelteil und der Schluss) nicht funktioniert. 

Auf sogenannte 'Spiele mit Handlung', welche aber eigentlich den Spieler nur stur Aufgabenlisten abarbeiten lassen, kann ich verzichten. 
Ich hoffe mal, dass Ubisoft seine Pläne noch einmal gründlich über-/durchdenkt.


----------



## bettenlager (5. Juli 2018)

Bei Far Cry 5 habe ich diesen Bunker  im Endkampf bereinigt und dann festgestellt das die Region leer von Feinden ist. Deswegen musste ich einen alten Spielstand laden und meide jetzt den Bunker. Das gleich gilt für die Region ganz oben. Bei Faith hatte ich keine Alternative mit der Folge das die Region komplett leer ist von Feinden 

Auf der anderen Seite bringt Ubisoft ständig neue Community Events raus wo man möglichst viele Feinde killen soll. Wo sollen die sein wenn die Regionen befreit sind? 

Also ganz klar: JA Kein Ende. zumindest bei spielen wie Far Cry 5


----------



## Orzhov (5. Juli 2018)

Bin gespannt auf den Backlash wenn die Leute in der breiten Masse kein Interesse mehr an dem Wettkampf der nie endenden Geschichten verschiedener Publisher haben.


----------



## HandsomeLoris (5. Juli 2018)

Für mich ein ganz klares No-Go. Ein Season Pass mit einigen zusätzlichen Missionen, vielleicht auch neuen Gebieten geht für mich absolut in Ordnung, doch dann ist gut. Theoretisch könnte man zwar schon in jedem DLC neue Spielmechaniken, Gebiete, Charaktere usw. einführen, doch das wäre auf Dauer mit viel Aufwand verbunden, was wiederum dem Ziel der Gewinnmaximierung widersprechen würde.

Erschwerend hinzu kommt, was Orzhov anspricht: dann bin ich ewig an Splinter Cell, Ghost Recon, Rainbow Six, Watch Dogs, Assassin's Creed usw. dran - und das ist nur Ubisoft! Vielleicht möchte EA, dass ich ewig an Need for Speed, Battlefield, Battlefront usw. sitze, von den ganzen anderen Publishern ganz zu schweigen... 
Einzelspielertitel können in meinen Augen besser koexistieren, eben weil sie ein Ende haben: das grosse AAA-Spiel wird wahrscheinlich zuerst gespielt, doch danach gibt es einen Platz für das kleinere, vielleicht nicht ganz so perfekte Spiel, das aber auch einiges zu bieten hat. 
Bei "endlosen" Spielen würde sich wahrscheinlich  die Situation der Multiplayerspiele wiederholen: es gibt die Platzhirsche, die den Markt dominieren und alle anderen, die froh sein können, wenn sie sich mittel- bis längerfristig eine kleine Community erhalten können, wobei diese dann aber vielfach nicht ausreicht, um den Betrieb aufrecht zu erhalten. 
Aber wahrscheinlich ist jeder Publisher überzeugt, sein(e) Game(s)-as-a-Service wird den Markt beherrschen, während die Konkurrenz Staub frisst.


----------



## Frullo (5. Juli 2018)

Eine gute Geschichte erzählen und Neverendingstory-Spiele, das beisst sich meines Erachtens. Viele Spiele haben bereits jetzt - ohne künstliche Lebensverlängerung - Mühe, mich in ihrem Bann zu halten: FC5? Nicht fertiggespielt, nach 2 Bossen aufgehört, weil mir die (Haupt)Story zu... beliebig war. Werde ich wohl auch nicht mehr in die Hand nehmen. AC Origins? Auch noch nicht fertiggespielt, zu... langatmig? Ubisoft sollte sich lieber darauf konzentrieren, wirklich gute Geschichten zu erzählen, anstatt passable Geschichten weiter zu strecken... Ausserdem: Irgendwann habe ich jedes Universum und jede Hauptfigur satt - schliesslich will ich mit letzteren spielen und diese nicht gleich heiraten!


----------



## Bravestarr (5. Juli 2018)

Also ich weiß jetzt, viele Spiele sind doch schon jetzt durch zahlreihe Mikrotransaktionen künstig in die länge gezogen worden.  Die besten Beispiele sind da nur mal Assasins ' Creed wo es immernoch einiges zu tun gibt wenn man weiterhin Echtgeld investiert. Soll das ganze also jetzt nochmal erweitert werden und man will die Leute noch mehr melken? Spiele wie AC sind ja gut aber irgendwann ist bei mir auch der Punkt erreicht mal zum Ende zum kommen und nicht immer wieder die gleichen Beschäftigungstherapien zu durchleben wie sammel weitere 100 Schätze oder erklimmere weitere 50 Türme.  Wenns spannende Missionen sind die gut erzählt werden mal schauen aber ansonsten eher nein. 
Ich bin mir auch nicht so sicher ob man z.b in AC Unedlich weiter machen da man ja mehr oder weniger in der gleichen Rolle bleibt und wenn die Hauptgeschichte irgendwann endet und man quasi nur noch Nebenaufgaben macht, ich weiß nicht.
In Spielen wie Skyrim hab ich hunderte Stunden investiert, weil man da mit neuen Chars anfangen und einen anderen Weg beschreiten konnte, das ist bei Spielen wie AC, FC oder bei einem TheWitcher 3 nicht möglich. Neben ein paar Erweiterung dazu noch kostenlos.

Ich glaube sowieso nicht das sowas in Singleplayer spielen gut funktionieren wird da z.b ich gerne mal nach 200-300 Stunden ein anderes Setting spiele und wenn es nur ein AC Odysseus statt Origin ist. Es ist zu großen Teilen etwas neues. Außerdem wird einem grafisch meist noch mehr geboten als in Spielen die nur noch mit Content versorgt werden. 
In Online Spielen mag sowas gut funktionieren alla GTA 5 aber da geht es ja auch weniger um den Inhalt sondern um das gemeinsame erleben von Abenteuern als Gruppe, wobei Inhalte hier natürlich auch nicht zu vernachlässigen sind. 
Nunja ich bin gespannt wohin die Reise gehen wird und wieviel teurer es am Ende für den Spieler noch werden wird. Leider kaufe ich mir leider immer gerne alle Erweiterungen um am Ende das Gefühl zu haben endlich alles in diesem Spiel erlebt haben und das geht bei unentlichen Missionen dann wohl sehr ins Geld


----------



## Solo-Joe (5. Juli 2018)

Die Intention finde ich gut ... trotzdem bezweifle ich, dass es für alle zufriedenstellend umgesetzt werden kann.

Bei The Witcher 3 investiere ich jedes Jahr 2 Mal 100h, um es absolut komplett durchzuspielen. Trotzdem sehe ich gerade dort noch sehr viel Potenzial:

Eine Story muss einfach irgendwann abgeschlossen sein - DLC Storys wie bei TW3 begrüße ich trotzdem. Danach kann man die wirklich wunderbar und aufwendig gestaltete Welt aber auch weiter nutzen. Hier würde ich zum Beispiel dynamisch generierte Monster Aufträge oder andere Nebenquests begrüßen. Soweit ist die Industrie aber eben noch nicht.

Hoffnung gibt mir da RDR 2 - wenn  man die bisher bekannten Informationen betrachtet: Eine 8 Jahre lang entwickelte KI - geschaffen, um  die Welt dynamisch zu füllen. Wenn alles wirklich so wird, wie man es uns versprochen hat, dürften nachfolgende Spiele anderer Entwickler dem ganzen folgen und es adaptieren.


----------



## fud1974 (5. Juli 2018)

Na  ja, wird doch eher so die Frage werden wie sie das umsetzen und dann selbst interpretieren.

Man könnte ja schon bei bestehenden Titeln auch sagen, dass z.B. bei Assasins Creed das Spiel nie geendet hat .. es gab nur unterschiedliche "Folgen" die nach und nach released worden sind.

Im Zeitalter von Streaming und Co. sind dann halt die unterschiedlichen Teile nur noch "Seasons" oder was ähnliches eines Hauptspiels,
und diese Seasons könnten sich ja dann - wie schon bei den Assassins Creed Teilen bisher - deutlich voneinander unterscheiden (was das Setting angeht z.B.).

Das eine Story einen Anfang und ein Ende hat wird sich schon aus dramaturgischer Sicht nie vermeiden lassen.

Insofern bleibt abzuwarten ob sich in der Praxis so viel ändert.


----------



## TobiWan82 (5. Juli 2018)

Um da eine Meinung dazu zu haben , mangelt es eigentlich noch an reichlich Information. Man merkt es an den anderen Kommentaren bereits, dass es verschiedene Möglichkeiten gibt es umzusetzen, von fatal in Form von Sammelquests, bis hin zu genial indem die Serie einfach fortgesetzt wird, als wäre es ein neuer Teil. Wird der SaaS-Ansatz wie angedacht verfolgt heißt es ja letztlich, dass die Erweiterungen nicht in Form von DLCs und für alle Verfügbar erscheinen, aber da wird man sich ja was seitens Ubi überlegt haben wie man trotzdem genug Geld in die Kasse bekommt.

Das einzige was mir dazu einfällt ist, dass ein Spiel wahrscheinlich niemals endlos Gewinn produzieren kann. Früher oder später springen die Spieler ab und ab einer gewissen Grenze lohnt es sich dann nicht für eine Firma weiter zu machen.


----------



## Akteon (5. Juli 2018)

Ich stehe dem  positiver gegenüber als scheinbar die meisten hier. Wenn die Geschichte gut ist wieso soll man sie beenden. Wieso muss es einen Endgegner geben. Als Beispiel Horizon Zero Dawn haette ich
gerne noch ewig weiter gespielt da war noch soviel Potenzial und es hat Spass gemacht zusehen wie Aloy sich entwickelt.


----------



## Körschgen (5. Juli 2018)

EA und Ubisoft sind der Untergang der Gaming Branche.


----------



## trioptimum (5. Juli 2018)

Ich habe auch kein Problem damit. Story abschliessen muss sich ja nicht mit unendliche Spielwelt ausschliessen. 

zb. Fallout4, nach der Story kamen 2 wunderbare Addons... von mir aus hätte das bis Heute so weitergehen können.


----------



## Weissbier242 (5. Juli 2018)

Also so wie in der jetzigen Form ist es OK. Einmal durch und fertig. Danach dann von mir aus mehrere DLCs  die das Spiel erweitern OK. Aber bitte dann die Spiele nicht so gestalten mit offenen Enden und das man unbedingt den DLC haben will usw. Mag an meinen knapp 40 Jahren liegen, aber bei der Masse an Spielen und dieses haben will immer wieder, brauch eh schon lange für ein Spiel und kaufe deswegen auch fast nie DLC, ausser bei Strategie/Shooter. Will auch irgendwann mal sagen, war eim schöner Ritt und das Ich auch mal fertig bin. Es ist auch oft ein schönes Gefühl mal etwas fertig zu haben um Platz für etwas anderes zu haben. Ist ja nicht so das gute Spiele Mangelware sind. Will gar nicht ewig ein und das selbe Spiel spielen, zumindest bei Singleplayer Games.


----------



## Asuramaru (5. Juli 2018)

Also Skyrim hat ein Unendlich Missionen Ziel,wenn man die Hauptstory erledigt hat dann wird vom Spiel immer eine neue mission generiert,das sind aber so kleine nebenquest Missionen die eher schnell Langweilen.
Ich sehe eher die Gefahr darin das es ncht so schnell einen neuen teil geben wird und so de Spielebranche ausgebremst wird,weil ein neuer Teilbedeutet immer bessere Grafik und neue Techniken.Hat man aber in einen Spiel ein Unendlich System drin dann muss man ja nichts neues Entwickeln was auf zeit Geld spart.

Sehe das eher sehr Skeptisch.


----------



## flex73 (5. Juli 2018)

Ubisoft plant nur noch "unendliche" Spiele

Weil dies kostengünstiger ist als ein neues Spiel zu Entwickeln.
Man hat schon das Grundgerüst.
Das erinnert mich an MMOs wie WOW oder SWTOR die mit Abo laufen.

Ein Spiel auf lange Sicht interessant zu gestalten ist schon sehr schwierig.
Man müsste ständig neuen Endcontet und neue Maps hinterher schieben.
Die sich auch noch voneinander unterscheiden.
Dann is da noch das Grinden.....


----------



## Weissbier242 (5. Juli 2018)

Abgesehen davon mag Ich diese Ubisoft Formel auch nicht. Orgin war Ich anfangs begeistert, lies aber schnell nach und habs gerade mal bis zur hälfte gespielt. Dieses abgrasen von Checkpoints ist einfach nicht meine Welt.


----------



## trioptimum (5. Juli 2018)

Selbstverständlich steht und fällt das Konzept mit de Qualität der "Erweiterungen". Generierten Sch... braucht kein Mensch. Um mal bei fallout4 zu bleiben. Nuka Cola war super, Preston mit seinem bekloppten "eine weitere Siedlung Bla" war einfach 
nur nervtötend und langweilig. 

Ein Thief - Dark Projekt darf gerne nach 30h vorbei sein bzw. mit einer neuen Großartigen Geschichte im neuen Teil weitergehen.


----------



## Worrel (5. Juli 2018)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Das einzige was mir dazu einfällt ist, dass ein Spiel wahrscheinlich niemals endlos Gewinn produzieren kann. Früher oder später springen die Spieler ab und ab einer gewissen Grenze lohnt es sich dann nicht für eine Firma weiter zu machen.


Dh: es gibt dann einfach *gar kein Ende* oder nur ein schnell gestricktes ... 

Da sind mir Enden wie das von _Bioshock Infinity _aber deutlich lieber, die die Storyfäden vernünftig beenden, dann aber noch optional(!) Platz lassen für weitere Geschichten.


----------



## CryPosthuman (5. Juli 2018)

Bitte nicht bei SP-Spielen. AC braucht eine gute Story mit einem klaren Ende, die anderen Ubi-Spiele fass ich jetzt schon nicht mehr an, da sie so lang und leer sind. Ich würde mir wünschen das Ubisoft wieder klar zwischen SP und MP unterscheidet, wenn sie Endlos-Spiele machen wollen. Die momentane Ausrichtung der Spiele ist für mich so uninterressant, weil ich eben kein Jahr am Stück das selbe Spiel spielen will. Ich hab jetzt erst AC: Black Flag abgeschlossen, da ich die Reihe eigentlich der Reihenfolge nach spielen will und jedes Jahr ein AC-Spiel zu viel des guten ist. Ich bin inzwischen von dem AC3/4 Kampfgameplay so gelangweilt das ich als nachstes Origin probieren werde... irgendwann.


----------



## Gemar (5. Juli 2018)

Machen sie doch eigentlich schon. Sie geben einfach extremes Grinden hinzu und generische Spielelemente. Das ganze muß sich dann nur noch selbst generieren und Voilà, unendlich lang erscheinende Spiele.
Ich kann mir nichts langweiligeres vorstellen, als das was UbiSoft zur Zeit schon tut.


----------



## Ischreibwieired (5. Juli 2018)

Das kann nur funktionieren wenn neuer Content kommt bevor man den Endboss erlegt hat.
Es kann auch klappen wenn man die Geschichte weiterführt. CD Projekt hat es mit Witcher 3 gekonnt gezeigt das es geht.
Das DLC Blood and Wine wahr genial und umfangreich. 
Mit Assassins Creed 1 hätte man es genauso machen können. Per DLC könnte man immer neue Welten einführen
die man per Animus betritt. Dadurch spielt man immer einen neuen Protagonisten in einer anderen Zeit und in einem anderen Land.


----------



## Sirpopp (5. Juli 2018)

Sorry Ubisoft, aber wenn ich sowas will dann spiel ich einfach weiter World of Warcraft oder etwas ähnliches in der Art.
Ich mach von solchen Spielen gern mal ne Pause und widme mich dann bewußt Single Player Games wie zuletzt AC Origins und aktuell God of War. Beide Spiele haben mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht, ich investier auch ordentlich Zeit in die Nebenmissionen aber ich freu mich in erster Linie auf ne schöne Story und auch drauf irgendwann mal den Abspann zu sehen und die Scheibe befriedigt ins Regal stellen zu können. Grad GoW ist ja ohnehin ein absoluter Traum was Story, Gameplay und Grafik betrifft. 

Aber wenn ich was unendliches will spiel ich eher MMORPG oder nen Shooter.

Ich verstehe ja dass es unbefriedigend ist Zeit und Geld in ein SP Game zu investieren dass manche Leute binnen Stunden durchgespielt haben und man bei dem heutigen Produktionsaufwand gern etwas mehr Geld rausholen möchte als nur den einmaligen Kaufpreis aber ob das der richtige Weg ist? Zumindest besser als Lootboxen ??


----------



## hplo (5. Juli 2018)

Ich hätte bei Witcher 3 gerne noch etliche DLCs wie Blood and vine gespielt. Die Welt ist so gross und fantastisch, da würden auch noch etliche tolle Stories in die vorhandene Map passen. Schade, dass es keine Story Mods wie in Skyrim dafür gibt, die habe ich fast alle auch durchgespielt und das hat mir auch nach Beendigung des Hauptspiels viel Spass gemacht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juli 2018)

Nix ist unendlich. Auch die neuen ACs nicht. Irgendwann hört der Nachreich-Support für die älteren Spiele auf, soviel Personal und Ressourcen hat Ubisoft auch wieder nicht wenn neue Projekte auf dem Plan bzw. in der Verwirklichung stehen. Zumal auch immer zu bedenken ist wie sich die Zahl aktiver Spieler in AC XYZ in naher oder später Zukunft verändert.


----------



## Fireball8 (5. Juli 2018)

1xok schrieb:


> Ubi haut ein Game nach dem anderen raus. Gekauft habe ich mir davon bis jetzt noch keines. Spiele lieber CSGO und GTA V. Die sind mir unendlich genug und Rockstar und Valve stecken viel Liebe und Hirnschmalz in ihre Spiele. Von Ubisoft denke ich manchmal, dass sie genauso gut mit Schweinehälften oder Cryptowährungen handeln könnten. Wenn ich mir YouTube-Videos von Ghost Recon Wildlands anschaue, reizt mich das null. Es ist wie GTA V, nur ein kleines bisschen schlechter und irgendwie leerer. Ubis Spielen fehlt einfach die Authentizität.  Es sind oft Klone bekannter Marken. *Auch Rainbow Six Siege ist sicher kein schlechtes Spiel, aber irgendwie, tja, irgendwie halt irgendwie nicht das Orginal und irgendwie eine casual Version von CS*. Man kann sich schlecht vorstellen, dass Neymar eines seiner Tore mit einer Geste aus  Rainbow Six Siege feiert. Da könnte er gleich den Fortnite Tanz aufführen.
> 
> Na ja. Was ich einfach sagen will: Ubi macht immer nur Dinge nach. Das machen sie sicherlich nicht schlecht, aber es sind letztlich nur Kopien denen irgendetwas fehlt. Vielleicht eine eigene Seele.



Wenn du Siege für ein Casual-CS hältst, hast du es aber noch nicht wirklich gespielt  Mit einer der komplexesten Shooter im Moment, mit einer sau steilen Lernkurve..


Ansonsten halte ich diese Idee von Ubisoft für besch**** =/


----------



## Enisra (5. Juli 2018)

irgendwie glaube ich, das viele die sich hier so auskotzen die News nicht wirklich verstanden oder gelesen haben


----------



## Murdoc85 (5. Juli 2018)

WoW muss man ihnen lassen, öffentlich zu sagen das man nur Games as a Service macht und die DLC Caschow totmelken will.  EA und Activision versuchen zumindest noch zu heucheln sie würden Games für Gamer machen.

@News sagt mir, die neuen Spielen werden wh kein befriedigendes Ende haben, aber im neuen DLC für 14,99 gibts wieder ein zum Teil befriedigendes Ende bis zum nächsten DLC usw. Solange bis es ausgelutscht ist und man etwas "neues" im alten Gewand machen muss. Traurig das nur noch die Aktionäre zählen und nicht der Kunde.


----------



## 1xok (5. Juli 2018)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Wenn du Siege für ein Casual-CS hältst, hast du es aber noch nicht wirklich gespielt  Mit einer der komplexesten Shooter im Moment, mit einer sau steilen Lernkurve..



Habs nie gespielt und werde das auch nie tun können, da nicht lauffähig unter Linux. CSGO läuft auf einem Toaster. 

Für mich sieht RSS einfach nicht wie ein E-Sport-Titel aus. Alleine das Herumgewackel beim Laufen. Waffenmodifikationen und jede Menge Schnickschnack. Dafür aber keine großen Ligen und Events oder Communities wie 99Damage. Spricht mich nicht an.  Ein Shooter soll nicht übermäßig komplex sein, sondern vor allem strikt vergleichbar. RSS bedient aber durchaus einen Markt. Leute, denen Grafik halt wichtiger ist als ein kompromissloser E-Sport-Titel. Beides hat seine Berechtigung. Ich will RSS deshalb jetzt auch nicht schlecht machen, zumal ich es ja nie gespielt habe.


----------



## omega0815 (6. Juli 2018)

Dachte bei dem Artikel an RB 6.  Sind nun 3 Jahre und das Game ist immer noch "frisch"/unterhaltsam. Die nervigen Teamkiller, Cheater und Hater verschwinden immer weiter und übrig bleibt Spielspaß - auch mal für zwischendurch. Trotzdem habe ich mir vor kurzem Titan Quest wieder gegönnt … 12 Jahre Single Player?!  ... und ja, Starcraft nicht zu vergessen. Na dann mal los, Ubisoft!


----------



## Javata (6. Juli 2018)

bettenlager schrieb:


> Bei Far Cry 5 habe ich diesen Bunker  im Endkampf bereinigt und dann festgestellt das die Region leer von Feinden ist. Deswegen musste ich einen alten Spielstand laden und meide jetzt den Bunker. Das gleich gilt für die Region ganz oben. Bei Faith hatte ich keine Alternative mit der Folge das die Region komplett leer ist von Feinden
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite bringt Ubisoft ständig neue Community Events raus wo man möglichst viele Feinde killen soll. Wo sollen die sein wenn die Regionen befreit sind?
> 
> Also ganz klar: JA Kein Ende. zumindest bei spielen wie Far Cry 5



Wenn man die Hauptstory durch hat kann man "Außenpostenmeister" aktivieren oder so ähnlich, dann sind alle Außenposten wieder voll mit Gegnern .

Ansich bin ich großer Freund von Spielen mit 100h+ Spielzeit. Erkunde gerne und mache in der Regel alle Sidequests um auch das letzte Bisschen aus meinem Char/Equip raus zu kitzeln. Liegt auch daran, dass ich mir relativ wenig Games kaufe. Folglich bin ich froh wenn die eine Weile vorhalten. Das heißt nicht, dass kurze Spiele wie zB Vampyr mir nicht gefallen und Spaß machen aber  wenn ich um kurze Spielzeit weiß wird selten zum Vollpreis zugeschlagen. Zusätzliche Community-Events wie zB in Far Cry 5 führen dazu, dass ich jede Woche 1-2h spiele um das Quest zu erledigen. War bei ACOrigins auch schon so bei den Götterprüfungen, auch wenn die langweiliger waren mMn. 

Um dauerhaft an Spiele zu binden muss der Content auch dauerhaft erweitert werden, ähnlich wie zB bei WoW. Neue Quests, Equip, Levelcap, ggf Skills, Regionen etc. Preis/Leistung muss hier auf dauer stimmen. Kleine wöchentliche Aufgaben werden irgendwann zu langweilig wenn der Inhalt des Seasonpass (die großen Story-Dlcs) durch ist. Folglich ist Origins auch schon längst deinstalliert.


----------



## Haehnchen81 (7. Juli 2018)

Irgendwie hab ich festgestellt das mir Spiele zusehends zu lang werden. Irgendwann erreiche ich einen Punkt wo ich die Story nur noch fertig kriegen will.

Das letzte extrem Umfangreiche Spiel das ich nahezu zu 100% durchgezockt habe war Witcher 3... habs als komplett Edition gekauft, also mit allen Addons... Blood and Wine war dann also das Ende... hab dort irgendwann keine Lust mehr auch Nebenschauplätze gehabt, und wollte nur noch die Story durchspielen. (blood and wine war aber insgesamt lange nicht so packend wie das andere Addon, oder gar die Hauptspielstory) ein erneutes durchspielen kam für mich gar nicht erst in Frage...

Das Spiel ist der Hammer, und es gibt nichts auszusetzen.... aber, ich glaube am Ende warens Rund 250 Stunden Gesamtspielzeit, war ich einfach erleichtert es geschafft zu haben. 

Das nächste Projekt war dann Divinity Original Sin 2, geiles Spiel, aber nach ca 60 Stunden spielzeit war ich schon "müde" und hab seitdem nicht weiter gespielt... da hab ich glaub ich nichtmal 1/3 des Spiels erlebt. Und einfach festgestellt das es mir zuviel wurde. Das lag nicht am Spiel selber, sondern einfach daran das mit klar wurde das ich da ca 200 Stunden oder mehr aufwenden muss um es wohl komplett fertig zu kriegen, dazu hab ich mich nicht mehr aufraffen können...

Die Zeit das ich MMOGs Spiele ist auch endgültig vorbei... letztes Jahr im Dezember habe ich SWTOR ad acta gelegt, weil ich mich nicht mehr dazu motivieren konnte dauerhaft dort am Ball zu bleiben. Um zum Beispiel Teil einer Raidgruppe zu sein...

Wenn ich längere Zeit das gleiche spiele brauch ich da irgendwann mal ein paar Wochen ne Pause von, oder beende es nicht mehr. Das geht mir immer häufiger so, und daher mag ich die Entwicklung zu immer länger werdenden Spielen nicht... lieber ein Spiel das 20 Stunden packt und richtig intensiv ist, als Spiele die hunderte Stunden dauern aber davon auch zu nicht geringen Teilen nur Sammelei oder Grind oder sich wiederholende Dinge sind.


----------



## Eberhard (7. Juli 2018)

1xok schrieb:


> Na ja. Was ich einfach sagen will: Ubi macht immer nur Dinge nach. Das machen sie sicherlich nicht schlecht, aber es sind letztlich nur Kopien denen irgendetwas fehlt. Vielleicht eine eigene Seele.



Hmmm.... ÜBbrlege gerade, welches Spiel das Vorbild ist, wenn die Anno-Reihe eine Kopie sein soll. 
Ich spiele aber wahrscheinlich nur das falsche Genre. (Für mich sind Shooter sowieso irgendwie alle gleich).


Zum Them an sich:
Ich bevorzuge es, wenn ein Spiel irgendwann endet.
Ich mag kürzere Spiele genauso wie länger, wobei die kurzen auch mal nur fünf Stunden dauern können, und die langen maximal 120 Stunden. Mehr ist, wenn man nicht regelmäßig spielen kann, eine Qual. 
Und bei einem Endlos-Spiel mit neuen "Herausforderungs-DLCs" fehlt mir irgendwann die Motivation, weil das "Staffelende" an Authentizit#t verliert, wenn es nicht das richtige, das endliche Ende ist.
Dann spiele ich lieber ein kürzeres Spiel erneut, wenn es gut ist und dafür taugt (wie ein Brettspiel halt auch).


----------



## Fireball8 (8. Juli 2018)

1xok schrieb:


> Habs nie gespielt und werde das auch nie tun können, da nicht lauffähig unter Linux. CSGO läuft auf einem Toaster.
> 
> Für mich sieht RSS einfach nicht wie ein E-Sport-Titel aus. Alleine das Herumgewackel beim Laufen. Waffenmodifikationen und jede Menge Schnickschnack. Dafür aber keine großen Ligen und Events oder Communities wie 99Damage. Spricht mich nicht an.  Ein Shooter soll nicht übermäßig komplex sein, sondern vor allem strikt vergleichbar. RSS bedient aber durchaus einen Markt. Leute, denen Grafik halt wichtiger ist als ein kompromissloser E-Sport-Titel. Beides hat seine Berechtigung. Ich will RSS deshalb jetzt auch nicht schlecht machen, zumal ich es ja nie gespielt habe.



Ich sag ja, hast es dir offensichtlich nie richtig angeguckt. Mehr Taktik und Strategie habe ich bisher bei keinem anderen Shooter benutzt und ich habe bisher so ziemlich alles kompetitive gedaddelt.
Die ESL-Liga wird immer größer und interessanter und kann auch noch gar nicht so groß sein wie bspw. bei CS. Wie auch, ist erst 3 Jahre alt und hatte bis letztes Jahr zur Operation Health mit riesigen Problemen (Bugs, Cheater, etc.) zu kämpfen.
Grafik? Scheiß egal, drehste eh runter wenn du kompetitiv bleiben willst.
Es ist definitiv mehr als nur diesen einen kurzen Blick deinerseits wert. Ich hab beim Release auch eher "Meh" gedacht, seit letztem Jahr bin ich der Meinung, dass RB6: Siege das beste kompetitive Spiel ever ist. Nicht zu vergessen, dass alle drei Monate kostenloser neuer Content kommt, mit neuen Operatorn und Maps. Manch ein Operator krempelt dabei das gesamte Gameplay um und verändert die Meta maßgeblich. Dadurch kommt immer wieder frischer Wind in das Spiel.
CS dagegen? Seit jeher immer gleich, keine neuen Strategien oder Taktiken. Stinklangweilig. Aber ja, hat auch seinen Markt und Spieler, gerade auf Grund dieser Zugänglichkeit


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Juli 2018)

Es kommt eben immer darauf an, wie etwas gemacht wird. Wenn neue umfangreiche Episoden dazukommen würden wie beim Witcher 3 diese DLCs, dann fände ich das sogar gut und hätte kein Problem dafür auch extra was auszugeben.
Nur muss die Qualität und der Umfang eben stimmen und es nicht nur sinnloser Sammelkram oder sowas sein. Darauf hab ich nämlich gar kein Bock.

Gerade Witcher 3 hat sehr gut gezeigt, wie man ein Spiel anständig erweitern kann, zu einem fairen und anständigen Preis mit tollem Umfang. Wären alle DLCs und CO. so, dann würde kaum jemand meckern.


----------



## TobiWan82 (9. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dh: es gibt dann einfach *gar kein Ende* oder nur ein schnell gestricktes ...



Das heißt es letztlich ja nicht unbedingt. Alle 6 Monate ein großer Storybrocken der in sich geschlossen ist und dazwischen immer wieder alle 2 -4 Wochen etwas im Umfang das man es in einer Woche locker schaffen kann. 

Es geht ja letztlich darum den Spieler bei der Stange zu halten, so dass er das Spiel zwischendurch immer wieder mal an macht und das schafft man am besten indem man ihm kontinuierlich neuen Content unterjubelt. Diablo, Destiny und Co machen es mit ihren Seasons nicht anders. Im Singleplayer ist halt der Anspruch an die Story höher, da man nicht den Wir-Faktor nutzen kann zum unterhalten. Da frage ich mich eher wie sie das solange interessant gestalten wollen.

Mein größter Sorgenpunkt ist allerdings die Frage, wie sie es finanzieren wollen, da ich kein Freund von SaaS bin, zumindest in der Form wie es von den Publishern derzeit gelebt wird.


----------



## Amelius01 (9. Juli 2018)

Ist die Story von Battlefront 2 von EA nicht auch "unendlich"? Es soll immer wieder neuer Story-Content kommen.



Ich finde aber, dass so ein Vorhaben als ziemlich schwierig zu gestalten ist.


----------



## Worrel (9. Juli 2018)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Worrel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > TobiWan82 schrieb:
> ...


Wie du sehen kannst, habe ich auf folgendes geantwortet:
_"Früher oder später springen die Spieler ab und ab einer gewissen Grenze lohnt es sich dann nicht für eine Firma weiter zu machen."_ 

- in* dem Fall* gibt es eben nicht mehr _"Alle 6 Monate ein großer Storybrocken der in sich geschlossen ist und dazwischen immer wieder alle 2 -4 Wochen etwas"_. Da wird dann eben festgestellt: _"Tja, lohnt sich nicht mehr. Motten wir das Ding ein. Praktikant X, mach noch mal schnell n Endszenario für die letzten paar Hansel und Ende des Monats schalten wir den Server ab."_

Im Gegensatz dazu hat man bei einem Titel, der von vorneherein ein Ende vorgesehen hat, viel mehr Zeit, Geld und Anspruch an sich selbst, dieses auch vernünftig zu gestalten - jedenfalls meistens.


----------



## 1xok (9. Juli 2018)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Es ist definitiv mehr als nur diesen einen kurzen Blick deinerseits wert.




Ich werde es mir vielleicht mal für meine PS4 holen, wenn es im Angebot ist. Ich bin vielleicht einfach zu alt für RSS. Ansehen werde ich es mir aber mal, denke ich. 

Die Grafik gefällt mir aber definitiv nicht. Allein diese wackelnde Waffe nervt mich schon beim Zusehen total. Kann man das abschalten? 

Man kann Löcher in die Wände schießen? Wie komplex soll es denn werden? Ich beherrsche nach 300h Mirage auf Silver II Niveau. Aber die Map verändert sich auch nicht. Spiele bisher eigentlich nur Mirage. Gibt es Mirage auch unter RSS?


----------



## TobiWan82 (10. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wie du sehen kannst, habe ich auf folgendes geantwortet:
> _"Früher oder später springen die Spieler ab und ab einer gewissen Grenze lohnt es sich dann nicht für eine Firma weiter zu machen."_
> 
> - in* dem Fall* gibt es eben nicht mehr _"Alle 6 Monate ein großer Storybrocken der in sich geschlossen ist und dazwischen immer wieder alle 2 -4 Wochen etwas"_. Da wird dann eben festgestellt: _"Tja, lohnt sich nicht mehr. Motten wir das Ding ein. Praktikant X, mach noch mal schnell n Endszenario für die letzten paar Hansel und Ende des Monats schalten wir den Server ab."_
> ...



Und da ist der Punkt wo wir offensichtlich aneinander vorbei reden. Es ist für mich immer noch ein Unterschied ob die Geschichten in sich geschlossen sind und die Spielwelt dann nicht mehr existiert, oder ob man eine lange, ineinander,verzahnte Erzählung aus der Perspektive einer kleinen Gruppe Charakteren erzählt die irgendwann abbricht. 

Wie ich schon vorher schrieb empfinde ich das nicht als Knackpunkt. Viel mehr interessiert mich wie sie den Zirkus langfristig monetarisieren wollen. Denn bisher hört es sich für mich nach GaaS im Singleplayer an, was alles andere als erstrebenswert wäre.


----------



## TobiWan82 (10. Juli 2018)

Amelius01 schrieb:


> Ist die Story von Battlefront 2 von EA nicht auch "unendlich"? Es soll immer wieder neuer Story-Content kommen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich finde aber, dass so ein Vorhaben als ziemlich schwierig zu gestalten ist.



Klappt da ja auch nicht so wirklich. Was da an Singleplayer Content bisher gekommen ist, war schon wirklich arm.


----------



## Worrel (10. Juli 2018)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Und da ist der Punkt wo wir offensichtlich aneinander vorbei reden. Es ist für mich immer noch ein Unterschied ob die Geschichten in sich geschlossen sind und die Spielwelt dann nicht mehr existiert, oder ob man eine lange, ineinander,verzahnte Erzählung aus der Perspektive einer kleinen Gruppe Charakteren erzählt die irgendwann abbricht.


Ja sicher ist das ein Unterschied. Wenn ich ein(!) Spiel mache, das einen festen Handlungsbogen und ein Ende (oder auch mehrere) hat, dann weiß ich vom Anfang der Entwicklung an, wo das innerhalb der Handlung sein wird, welche Handlungsfäden dort aufgegriffen und beendet werden und es fällt von Anfang an unter die selben Qualitätsansprüche wie der Rest des Spiels.

Bei einem  "unendlichen" Spiel hingegen gibt es einzelne Kapitel, die je nach monetärem Fluß und prognostiziertem Potential mal mehr, mal weniger Geld zur Verwirklichung zur Verfügung haben - mitunter wechseln dann auch mal Mitarbeiter in Schlüsselpositionen, was die Qualität des Gameplay oder der Story beeinflussen kann. Ein richtiges Ende ist nicht vorgesehen - man läßt sich also mindestens einen potentiellen Bossgegner oder einen Handlungsfaden offen - weiß aber momentan noch nicht, wie der zu ende geführt wird.

Es ist schwierig, einen großen Handlungsbogen zu integrieren der à la Infinity Handschuh dann abgeschlossen wird. Denn was soll danach kommen? Der nächste große Handlungsbogen? lohnt sich das noch? vielleicht läuft das Spiel ja gar nicht mehr so lange? 

Oder vielleicht kann man die Qualität auch nicht halten oder hat in der Vergangenheit eine falsche Entscheidung getroffen.


Am Ende muß sich ein Spiel auch am Ende messen lassen - und wenn das aufgrund von wenig Interesse der Kundschaft (und daher wenig zur Verfügung stehendem Kapital) nur herzlos dahin geschlunzt ist, ist das halt scheiße.

Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß - falls sich diese "unendlichen" Spiele durchsetzen sollten - das die Ausnahme bleiben wird. Ich gehe davon aus, daß ein solches Konzept der Tod von vernünftigen Enden in diesen Spielen sein wird.


----------



## Eberhard (10. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Am Ende muss sich ein Spiel auch am Ende messen lassen - und wenn das aufgrund von wenig Interesse der Kundschaft (und daher wenig zur Verfügung stehendem Kapital) nur herzlos dahin geschlunzt ist, ist das halt scheiße.
> 
> Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß - falls sich diese "unendlichen" Spiele durchsetzen sollten - das die Ausnahme bleiben wird. Ich gehe davon aus, daß ein solches Konzept der Tod von vernünftigen Enden in diesen Spielen sein wird.



Das Schlimmste ist, dass die schlechten Enden nicht auffallen werden, weil eben zu dem Zeitpunkt die meisten Kunden schon abgesprungen sind. Und die paar übrig gebliebenen solchen reichen im Prozentsatz nicht aus, um als unzufriedene Masse als bedrohlich für zukünftige Käufe gesehen zu werden. Dies zudem, weil der vom schlechten Ende gefrustete Spieler um so mehr nach frischem, wieder besserem Stoff hungert ... und kauft.

Die vorher Abgesprungenen, die größere Masse also, bekommt vom miesen Ende erst gar nichts mit, nimmt den abschied schon, wenn genügend Neues anderswo aufgetaucht ist. es wird also seeehr lange dauern, und einer "es gibt gar nichts anderes mehr"-Situation bedürfen, ehe die negativen Aspekte einer Kauf-relevanten Menge an Leuten bitter aufstößt.

Mir und den von mir bevorzugten Genres bleibt das bisher erspart. Dafür wurde "uns" schon vor Jahren der Mehrspieler-Modus genommen. Ich rede von Wirtschafts-Sims. Selbst Ubisoft hatte ja mit Anno einen diesbezüglichen Versuch unternommen und sich in einem Interview zu der mittlerweile berühmten Lüge verstiegen, Anno wäre ja ein traditionelles Solo-Player-Spiel (obwohl die Solo-Missionen für das allererste Anno damals nach Release erst nachgeliefert werden mussten).


----------



## knarfe1000 (11. Juli 2018)

Schon heute kommen mir die Ubisoft-Spiele unendlich vor - wäre also keine große Umstellung.


----------



## TobiWan82 (1. August 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ja sicher ist das ein Unterschied. Wenn ich ein(!) Spiel mache, das einen festen Handlungsbogen und ein Ende (oder auch mehrere) hat, dann weiß ich vom Anfang der Entwicklung an, wo das innerhalb der Handlung sein wird, welche Handlungsfäden dort aufgegriffen und beendet werden und es fällt von Anfang an unter die selben Qualitätsansprüche wie der Rest des Spiels.
> 
> Bei einem  "unendlichen" Spiel hingegen gibt es einzelne Kapitel, die je nach monetärem Fluß und prognostiziertem Potential mal mehr, mal weniger Geld zur Verwirklichung zur Verfügung haben - mitunter wechseln dann auch mal Mitarbeiter in Schlüsselpositionen, was die Qualität des Gameplay oder der Story beeinflussen kann. Ein richtiges Ende ist nicht vorgesehen - man läßt sich also mindestens einen potentiellen Bossgegner oder einen Handlungsfaden offen - weiß aber momentan noch nicht, wie der zu ende geführt wird.
> 
> ...



Das ist vielleicht schon der Punkt. Eine gute Geschichte muss weder immer höher weiter besser als das vorherige Kapitel sein, noch muss immer alles auf die Zerstörung des uns bekannten Universums hinauslaufen. Ein Witcher, Tomb Raider oder AC würde als Endlos relativ gut funktionieren denke ich. Wenn man mal ehrlich ist, macht es Blizzard mit WoW schon ne ganze Weile nicht anders und es fühlen sich offensichtlich genug Leute davon unterhalten.


----------

